# Should I buy a 2nd tame bird for my tame and bonded to me cockatiel?



## hariskar (Aug 3, 2012)

I have a hand fed 3 months old male cockatiel which is very tame and very bonded to me. When he sees me he whistles loud he is opening a little his wings and looking at me to take him out. When out he is all time on me or around me playing.
The problem is that I can spend only 1-2 hours a day during the working days (which is not much) and 4-5 hours a day in the weekends (which is OK). So I consider getting another handfeeded female, because I don't want him to be alone in the cage when I am not there.
I intend to have the female in a separate cage for quarantine but also to get bonded with me.

My question is: if these 2 tame and bonded with me birds get together and become a couple how will the things be with me? Will they still be bonded with me? Will they come on me? Will they want to be peted from me?
Of course this has to do with the birds personality, but what is the most possible to happen? I would not like to end with 2 birds that I only feed and clean them and can not touche them...
Thank you!


----------



## kat303 (Jun 2, 2011)

I am going with what the owner and breeder of a bird store told me. If you get another cockatiel the bird you have a home will bond with it's own kind and not want to be with you. I have no idea if this is correct or not,


----------



## Rasbury64 (Sep 16, 2018)

*Should I buy a second cockatiel*

Hi, I walked into a pet shop and a beautiful lutino just jumped on me and never let go. I work so I didn't want her lonely ( the vet leaning towards female)so I wanted a friend for her. I got another when shopping for food because I could not stand the little cage he was in. They did learn to live together but the bond never broke with me and Breezy. My baby got away last month and I have her posted everywhere. Yes Poppy misses her, he yells for her daily.The humane society called this week , it was not Breezy but I adopted (Dori I call her) to post on other lost and founds, because they only keep strays as they called Dori for 4 days. Their bond will not break but they do love what I call their cell mates. Even if they want to be with only you when you are home. As soon as I learn to post a picture I will be more involved with posting.


----------



## Rasbury64 (Sep 16, 2018)

I should say Poppy was not hand tamed like Breezy but still loved attention, even though he afraid of hands.


----------



## luvtiels11 (Feb 1, 2014)

They still stay bonded to you. I have a male which I adopted and hand fed since he was 3 weeks old. He was always with me. Later I adopted a female 1 month old baby which I also hand fed. I will keep them together with me when out of the cage. They are only 3 months apart in age. Later on they bonded and became a couple. They've given me babies. And they have stayed friendly to me. So you can get another cockatiel to keep your other company. It's important you spend time with them both though. Good luck. 😉


----------

